# Ebay pickup only.....low bids



## Robertriley (May 16, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-194...138?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e567b792



Pick up only....New York


----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2014)

Not far away. I will be watching this one. Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2014)

*hope you get it*



Jaxon said:


> Not far away. I will be watching this one. Thanks.




nice to see it in an area close to one of our members and not out in the middle of nowhereland.


----------



## bikiba (May 17, 2014)

It says it has 20" wheels. So it is a boys bike?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rideahiggins (May 17, 2014)

bikiba said:


> It says it has 20" wheels. So it is a boys bike?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




No, it says it says 26 x 2.125 tire size.


----------



## Jaxon (May 18, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> nice to see it in an area close to one of our members and not out in the middle of nowhereland.




Well the bike is in the city but I am in nowhereland...lol  It is about 2 hours away round trip.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 19, 2014)

Two hour round trip? That's all? I have to drive that almost that far to get a good steak on Friday night.


----------



## Jaxon (May 19, 2014)

Someone else put a bid on it twice so I let it go. I didn't want to drive up the price for someone when I didn't really want it. I am glad someone got a good deal on it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2014)

That was a gift....   $50!


----------



## wspeid (May 22, 2014)

Nice pickup!


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> Two hour round trip? That's all? I have to drive that almost that far to get a good steak on Friday night.




Two hours is nothing. I do at least that much driving everyday.


----------

